# My warbird pictures



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 22, 2009)

thought i would start a thread with some pictures i have taken of different warbirds here and there and some from flights.. and THESE are all MINE.. if you know what i mean.. 

some are older from back in 1993 at oshkosh and some new.. will start sorting out all my pics and see what i find..just thought i would share some with you


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 22, 2009)

some more


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 22, 2009)

and from my greatest trip ever-- flying the Liberty Belle


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 22, 2009)

and i got a lot of sticktime as well


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 22, 2009)

some different


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 22, 2009)

few more


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats cool!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 22, 2009)

Lovely stuff ..

MM


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice stuff! I really like the low angle shots, and of course, the Fortress.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 22, 2009)

Good pic's.... thanks for sharing them with us...

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2009)

Some people have ALL THE LUCK!!!!!! Great shots Junkers, thank you for sharing.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2009)

Awesome photos, I like the early morning (might be evening, but looks like morning to me) shot with the B-17 on the ramp...very cool!


----------



## Coors9 (Jul 22, 2009)

sweet pics , really cool.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 23, 2009)

I am not jealous, I am not jealous..........


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 23, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> I am not jealous, I am not jealous..........



I am!!...great series of pics..thanks mate!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2009)

Great pics Mr.G....lucky @*%@£@*% !!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like you hit your target in that picture after the Norden Bombsite pic

Great photos, wish I could get a chance to do something like that, as does everyone else on the board!


----------



## SloDown (Jul 23, 2009)

very interesting series of photos, thanks for sharing.... is that you in the cockpit of a FW190? Where is this aircraft located and will it be a static display or a flyer?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 23, 2009)

Great photos.
I like the shots of Liberty Belle the best.


Wheels


----------



## DBII (Jul 23, 2009)

WOW!!!! Any more photos? Whats the story on the Fw 190?

DBII


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks  the story of the Fw 190 A3 "blac 3" ( yes that is me in the cockpit ) is that it was salvaged back in the 80`s after it bellylanded in a mountain during the war in Norway..It was partelly restored in Texas..then back to Norway..and again back to USA in 2004 for completion ( at white one foundation )
It will be static and will be displayed in Bodø museum in Norway from january 2010 ( incuded a picture when we flew the Fw 190 back to USA with a C-130..that was a loooong flight from Norway

flying the B-17 was real fun ( and yes..got a direct hit there after the bombsight picture..hehe )

i will post more pictures of the B-17 when it was under restoration if that is of any interest.. just need to scan a "few" paperpics here.. lol

also tons of detailpictures of the Fw 190 if that is of any interst.. just looking thru some more here

the Ar 196 at garber is a nice one i would like tosee restored ( its from Prinz Eugen..and also attached is a never published picture of it taken during the war. its the same aircraft


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

a few more different birds from here and there


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

ups..those two last one was wrong..should have been some more from Garber..
and also a picture of the Fw 190 cockpit during restoration. and ofcourse while one is in Kissimee one has to fly some T-6`s as well


----------



## DBII (Jul 23, 2009)

nice shots.I love the bomb

DBII


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

and while at it in Florida..highly recomended to visit Stallion 51 and get a ride with lee laudercak and his Crazy Horse TF-51 Mustang ( awsome and fun..best machine i ever flown )
some paperpics and some digital..so quality differs


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

SORRY ( Lee lauderback is the name..sometimes my keybords just jam and mess up things )


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

and here is my two favorites that i ahev framed on my wall..forgive me for posting these..i never had the guts to go public with the earlier.. 

the first PUBLIC VIEW is how most people see a aircraft at a airshow.. and that is a nice girl sitting there on the cowling..

the second i call PILOT`S VIEW..and it shows you all the advatages one has when beeing able to get in a cockpit.. 

hope i havent offended anybody with these two pictures.. i took them nay years ago..never shared them and the only ones who has seen them are those that has visited me..


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not offended. Great pics Mr. G!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 23, 2009)

Great pics! 

I can only imagine the flight in a C-130 back to the states. The longest I have flown in one was 4 hours and that sucked enough.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 23, 2009)

You should have had someone start turning that big old prop from the bottom as they sat up there. Bet it would have made them jump off in a hurry, that is after you snapped that view from the cockpit picture

P.S. Looks like whomever took the first picture caught you in the act of taking your pilots view picture


----------



## DBII (Jul 23, 2009)

looks like a breaking news report in the making. 

DBII


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

hehe

glad you guys like the pics..a few more i found when sorting out pics on my computer

the FW 190 D-9 is the new one from Flugwerk


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

a few more from overhaulin of the P-51 Old Crow and engine change on the Invader


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

more from the same.,, now that wrapped up Invader is something i would like to find under the X-Mas tree..
why cant our wives buy us something like that ? honey.. i`m home and a brought a present.. 

lol

the noseart was sadely painted over during overhaul.. i hope the owner will paint it back on.. we try to tell him to keep it but...


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

more Bucker Jungman.. i wish it was painted in german markings..but its the original livery so i guess its the way it should be


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 23, 2009)

how the lufthansas Ju 52 D-AQUI should look.. but dont.. these are from a movie that was made in Norway some years ago and the aircrafts in the museum was used


----------



## Geedee (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats a great little treasure trove of pics you have my friend, many thanks for posting.

So how many Warbirds have you had flights in ?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice! Is that a flyable He-111?


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 24, 2009)

OMG, was that Max Von Sydow in that last pic, in the back seat of the car??? 
What's the title of the movie? 

Anyway, thanks for sharing - I love the shot of you in that plane, turned upside-down - it would make a nice avatar for you. 
Plus it's great to see the care and effort ppl make in order to keep the old planes flying and/or in good condition.
It's good to know that someone cares enough to put in the time, the effort and the money.

I love the Liberty belle series of pics that you made, the tail shot is a fave of mine, plus the gun/bomb sight pic. Thumbs up!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, that He-111 looks nice. Great set of pictures you have here.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Geedee said:


> Thats a great little treasure trove of pics you have my friend, many thanks for posting.
> 
> So how many Warbirds have you had flights in ?



thanks..i do have a couple of thousand more pics but they are all on slides and paper..been taking warbirdpics sinec the mid 80`s
and lets see.. i have flown the B-17, B-25, T-6, Tiger Moth, Invader, P-51 D, PT-19, PT 26, Bucker Jungman, Ju-52, and the C-47
I guess thats it when it comes to WW2 birds..cant think of anybody else right now.. a lot more military aircrafts but those are later models ( and i only count those that i have actually flown myself..not gotten a ride in.. )


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 24, 2009)

and thanks . the He 111 is not a flyer but static, and yes ..that is Max Von sydow in the picture, he played Hamsun ( a famous Norwegian writer that was one the side with the germans during WW2 ) and the movie is a norwegian movie just called Hamsun
it was real fun making that movie.. i am just a extra in the back with the 88mm flakgun at the airport when he arrives in the Reichkommisars car to go with the Ju 52 to germany to meet Hitler
lots of fun and the eyes of the people at the gas station when i was filling gas on my way home from the shoot was unbelivable.. got a few comments driving thru oslo in my car and stopped for gas in this uniform..lol
we provided the german aircrafts and equipment ( the hangar is a old original german hangar from WW2 now gone..demolished in 1998 ) we also painted up a lockhead loadstar ( only the tail is visible in the movie in the hangar ) as a Bf 110.. as one can only see the tail..


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2009)

Great stuff GF, airventure actually starts this coming Monday again.!!!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 25, 2009)

i want to come..hehe

take some nice pics Midcrow  and have fun


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> i want to come..hehe
> 
> take some nice pics Midcrow  and have fun



Come on down, we would have a blast!!!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 25, 2009)

i want ..i want..i want.. but the boss dont give me any vacation for that now  no more vacation for a loooong time now..hehe


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> i want ..i want..i want.. but the boss dont give me any vacation for that now  no more vacation for a loooong time now..hehe



I dont know you look mighy blue, maybe a few sick days


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2009)

I have never wanted to be at Osh more than this year. The T-28 60th anniversary flight and the A380... Oh to be independently wealthy so I could travel to all the shows...


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2009)

evangilder said:


> I have never wanted to be at Osh more than this year. The T-28 60th anniversary flight and the A380... Oh to be independently wealthy so I could travel to all the shows...



I know that feeling Eric, I was suppose to have the whole week off for the airshow but with my wife laid off. Just cant afford it. One day will have to be enough this year.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2009)

Work always seems to get in the way of airshows...


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 26, 2009)

wish i could be there also  but maybe next year 
and some sickdays would be nice ( without beeing sick ) but just had the flu so better get back and get some work done..hehe

one day is better than zero days Midcrow


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2009)

Are either of you two EAA members, they just opened up a new 24 hour camera facing the run way that members can watch for free. Not the best but its better then nothing.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2009)

With the camera, though cutting in an out in the last hour Ive seen 6 Mustangs, a Corsair, 3 yaks, PMB, 6 T-6's and a corsair come in today.


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 26, 2009)

i am not jealous..not at all..ok.. i am jealous BIG TIME :=


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2009)

Gunther, you wouldnt by chance know more about this Bf-109E-3 would you. Its suppose to show up at the EAA this year.

Thanks in advance
Paul


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 26, 2009)

NOW i am jealous..hehe
i have the complete story of that somewhere..will see if i can find it, it was restored in England before it was shipped over to USA and its a genuine WW2 combat veteran if i remember right ! will see if i can refind that story on that 109 
but now its 1am here and work tomorow. will be back asap


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2009)

Junkers88A1 said:


> but now its 1am here and work tomorow. will be back asap



No rush and many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2009)

Excellent stuff Gutt!! Looking forward to more.


----------



## leonardmorpho (Aug 6, 2009)

excellent pictures!


----------

